# Tremors 4



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone seen it yet? I just saw it tonight. Kinda interesting, had a big case steamer in it.
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

yep, seen it last night myself, not by choice but there was o way out of it. My wife is a sci fi fanatic, and she can watch the smae movies over and over and over day after day. I must have seen the one with those a$$blasters at least a dozen times so far both on tape and on TV, but the one with the old west was a new one for a change. We installed a hot tub out on the back patio slab and after spending the larger portion of the day all hot and sweaty I hit the tub, and about that time the wife also hit the tub with her "septor" in hand (TV Remote) and had total control of the channels.........I have a exterior line run from the SAT TV receiver outside so we can watch TV outside in the hot tub. The wife will even fall asleep with the remote in her hand pointed at the TV.........But anyhow yes, that old case was a great looking piece. I was concerned what was goig to happen to it when they hooked up the flat belt to it, and the Graboid. I was interested in seeing how Hollywood was going to sort of destroy that graboid and probably the Case along with it. I had visions of seeing it exploding etc as usual, but in the end it only got covered in Graboid guts..........Guess I am in for quite a few more reruns of that show, as the wife taped it as usual...........


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah I was getting kind of anxious to when they hooked iy up but doesnt even look like it dented it.
Ryan


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Saw it this past evening w/ wife and was a different take on what I remember of tremors. That Case, when I first saw it was just a glimpse. Most interesting use for a antique tractor....


----------

